# Guaranteed by the goverment



## lazylump (27 Jan 2010)

So the bank deposits are now guaranteed by the goverment, yet this  country is still in pretty poor shape and who knows how it will play out. So take worst case scenario the country is in crises and this crises deepens. Suddently the state is unable to continue to guarantee the deposits and the banks go under. 

The few of us with deposits loose them do we not? but do we also loose our mortgages? I dont think so. If this ever happened would the money lost which was on deposit ever be counteracted against any outstanding debt owed?


----------

